# ???? is this true ??



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I over heard a conversation between two guys on the subject of deer hunting on private land one guy said if you have permission to hunt on private property in Ohio you can take deer with any caliber rifle ???? I had to step in and say I've never heard that he got Pi$$$ed and said you think I'm lying I just left am I missing something here I thought only straight wall cartridge regardless


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Straight wall, shot gun and muzzleloader only. The only places the rules don't apply is the highfence places


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I think at one time I read that you can use anything for crop damage permits. Night hunting too. This was a while back and I could also have misunderstood.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

that guy don’t know what he’s talking about…



https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/laws-regs-licenses/Ohio%20Hunting%20and%20Trapping%20Regulations%20ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Uglystix said:


> I think at one time I read that you can use anything for crop damage permits. Night hunting too. This was a while back and I could also have misunderstood.


I'm pretty sure he said hunting with permission and does a Crop damage permit to the land owner allow he or her to for lack of better words sublet hunter's This peeked my hunting ambition LOL I have written permission on some prime deer country and I would love to try out my new 308 LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> that guy don’t know what he’s talking about…
> 
> 
> 
> https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/laws-regs-licenses/Ohio%20Hunting%20and%20Trapping%20Regulations%20ENGLISH.pdf


I agree didn't want to have a battle of wits with a unarmed man it just peeked my Hunting ears they change laws sometimes quicker then I can change my boots


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Same hunting tools apply on private land(with the exception as DHower stated) as on public land.
Think he got PO'ed at you...Let the GW catch him hunting with an illegal firearm he'll really get PO'ed.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

well one thing is for sure we will be reading about that guy in the news when they haul his rear end to court He was really miffed at me for even suggesting he was wrong


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

He'll be alright Upland!
He just needs to get his high power rifle confiscated and a $4-500 fine to learn that's all.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Upland said:


> He was really miffed at me for even suggesting he was wrong


I think I ran into the same guy last eve. Was he wearing a mask outdoors with no one else around?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Actually it used to say in the Ohio deer reg’s back in the 80’s exactly what this guy said, “any caliber rifle is permitted for hunting on private lands”, seriously, but they corrected it long ago. I remember it, and I actually had a conversation with the Game Official for Medina County back then, I think his name was Tom Jones, and he felt that that allowance was intended for varmint hunting but was just poorly stated and thus created a loophole. It was a single line buried in the middle of the regulations and it conflicted with all of the other info about shotguns, handguns, and muzzleloader that were the standard at the time, but it was there.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

It looks like the ODNR can make special regulations for certain conditions. I found this one online that appears to allow night hunting.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Upland said:


> Idoes a Crop damage permit to the land owner allow he or her to for lack of better words sublet hunter's This peeked my hunting ambition LOL I have written permission on some prime deer country and I would love to try out my new 308 LOL


No, the land owner has to submit a list of “shooters” if they won’t doing all of the culling themselves.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

When I was signed up as a designated shooter for damage control permits on a local farm you could shoot any weapon at any time of day or night. Both bucks and does were legal. All buck antlers had to be removed, temp tagged, and turned over to the game warden. I ended up not even going because I had enough venison from the regular seasons. I was turned off by the whole thing because I was being pushed to kill every deer that I saw. I hope that they’ve scaled back the kill permits. They use to publish the kill permit numbers, but I haven’t been able to find them for awhile.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Work with a coworker that used to get the damage control permits for the nurseries in Lake co. He would use his high-powered rifle and shoot only does. Well one night he mistakenly shot a monster buck. You guessed it, he was allowed to keep the meat but had to give up the rack. The rack would have made any hunter drool.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

M.Magis said:


> No, the land owner has to submit a list of “shooters” if they won’t doing all of the culling themselves.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

fastwater said:


> He'll be alright Upland!
> He just needs to get his high power rifle confiscated and a $4-500 fine to learn that's all.


----------

